# Jack Tramiel



## Foxbat (Apr 13, 2012)

Founder of Commodore, ex-CEO of Atari, Holocaust survivor Jack tramiel has died aged 83. It is because of people like him that the world of technology we take so much for granted exists. Nobody can say he did not leave his mark on the world. RIP

PS didn't put this in the Obits because that seems for people dircetly connected to SF&F.


----------

